

University of Cambridge - Streaming media service - minus
http://sms.cam.ac.uk/collection

======
minus
Some awesome lectures available to listen to or download

~~~
Bjoern
Any recommendations?

~~~
grifaton
Tim Gowers was always good value - the series on Computational Complexity and
Quantum Compuation (<http://sms.cam.ac.uk/media/545992>) very interesting,
although I've only watched the first lecture.

~~~
Bjoern
Thanks for that !

